
Show HN: Built a tool for better one-on-one meetings - soneca
https://www.oneonemeeting.com/
======
soneca
Hello HN!

I am the solo founder and creator of One One Meeting and I'm doing my launch
this week! Wish me luck! :)

This is a side-project turned business that was created to solve a problem we
have in my current day-job employer. Actually, my first customer is my own
employer -- yes, I have a great boss! :)

Let me know if you have any doubts, suggestions or feedback!

------
creatornator
Is the "ff" in "effective leaders" supposed to have different kerning?

~~~
soneca
No, but it does right? Just the effect of the Google font I chose. Kind of
weird

